

CSS Tips I Wish I Knew When I First Started - thinkzig
http://www.myinkblog.com/2010/04/19/css-tips-i-wish-i-knew-when-i-first-started/

======
brandonkm
I was a bit skeptical at first due to the frequency I read articles like these
with nothing really new to report. However, this post is a collection of solid
tips and explanations that are very important to practice.

